# Flying with a downhill bike...what case do you use?



## V E E R (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking for a case that is airline friendly (lightweight, durable) that will fit my downhill bike with minimal disassembly. I know I can go to my lbs and use the old cardboard boxes however I'm looking to fly a lot and would like the convenience of using my own case, any recs are appreciated. Btw, I'm running a Kona Operator with a Boxxer up front.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

good question. that's never been brought up here before...


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Like WCH said, not really been discussed before...
I will be a bit nicer - Search is your friend, but to help you get started...

Dakine
EVOC
Hockey Duffel Bag

michael


----------



## V E E R (Oct 4, 2005)

Mychel, thanks for not being a ***** and pointing me in the right direction. I actually did a search but didn't find much. Those search terms should help though...


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the Trico sports case. Very durable, and you can cram a lot of gear into it. The hockey bag trick is tempting (especially if flying US air), but I'm not willing to risk the damage or worry about getting caught.


----------



## Steery (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't add the link to the bag I have, as I have less than 10 posts. However, just go to CRC and search Bike Bag. The CRC branded one is what I am talking about ($109ish)

Both myself and a good mate have one. Used it to get our downhill bikes back to Australia from Whistler at the end of last year.

Using the same bag again in 2 days when we fly back to Van then on to Whistler.

*How does everything fit?*

Currently has my entire downhill bike (size L 2011 Devinci Wilson) with the fork, stem and cranks/chainguide still on the bike. All other componentry is in a box in the bag. Also has my full face, half hat, pads and most of the parts from my BMX.


----------



## Ollie B (Jul 16, 2007)

I know a lot of folks don't like soft bags, but I just purchased a Pika bag for a 29er. Getting ready to head to whistler and so far my large Jedi fits in there great. There is a lot of padding on the sides and bottom. Bag and bike are around 51 pounds.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

i rented a tri all 3 the last two years for my whistler trips. it works great and is really nice to have the hard sides but they are pretty heavy. you have to be careful of not going over the 100lbs weight limit. you put a 35-40 lbs dh bike in one and you are already at 80 lbs. tools, gear, and parts and you can easily go over the limit. my buddy just uses a cardboard box and although he has never had any issues i just don't feel comfortable with the lack of protection. i think the thule would also be a real nice case but again it tends to get heavy quick b/c of the hard sides. another buddy has an evoc case that i'm going to try to borrow on my next trip to see how i like it. if i'm happy with it i will probably go with one of those. 

cory


----------



## V E E R (Oct 4, 2005)

Steery - thanks for the input. The CRC bag is really well priced and seems like a good option however I cant imagine how you got a boxxer to fit without taking it off the bike! On the CRC site the bag is pictured with a road bike in it and it looks like a snug fit. 

I'll also look into the Trico, thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

cardboard bike box from REI... every time. remove front wheel, pedals, and handlebars then wrap with towels and cardboard. Works awesome


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

backshift said:


> cardboard bike box from REI... every time. remove front wheel, pedals, and handlebars then wrap with towels and cardboard. Works awesome


that works great.....I have used a large beach cruiser bike box...still think I am going to get a bike bag....just less hassle of tapping everything up


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have Dakine bike bags. We have flown with them twice and lent them out once. No worries
Although we haven't used them much, they will last a lifetime.

They are heavier on the return home trips (dirty clothes, and BC wine used to fill the gaps )


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

backshift said:


> cardboard bike box from REI... every time. remove front wheel, pedals, and handlebars then wrap with towels and cardboard. Works awesome


speak of the devil, the buddy i was referencing. cheap bastard...!

pv


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Haha! We've been know to stow a bottle or 2 of okanagan vino in ours too!


----------



## snocorider (Jul 16, 2012)

Crate Works also makes a more rigid box than just the standard LBS box it's about half the cost of a hard case and weighs about half as much.


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

The EVOC bag is the ticket! It's a bit pricy (cheapest I've found was chainreactioncycles, with free shipping to the U.S.) but it's well worth it if your traveling a bunch.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

dakine bike bag does the trick for me. a bit expensive though but the padding is great and it has rollers. the evoc looks nice too, as the bike is upright and the fork is attached to something relatively sturdy.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Duece said:


> The EVOC bag is the ticket! It's a bit pricy (cheapest I've found was chainreactioncycles, with free shipping to the U.S.) but it's well worth it if your traveling a bunch.


 anybody using the EVOC case??? how do you like it pros/cons....could you post some pics


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Question: What's more important to you?
1. Minimal disassembly
2. Organization/protection in the box

I ask because I've been using a prototype bike box of my own design for a year now that can be in production soon. No oversize charges on an airline, room for tools/gear/clothes, folds up when not in use, tubeless tires remain inflated, and very protective/organized (so TSA can open and rummage through). However, you need to disassemble nearly the entire bike, even the swingarm off the frame. I love it* but I don't know how the rest of the biking world feels. If there's little to no demand for this type of box I'll only make them for individual orders, rather than small production runs. Price should be around $450 and handmade of durable, high quality materials in Boulder, CO.

*It takes me 30 minutes to disassemble and pack the bike and 45 minutes to open and reassemble it.


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> Question: What's more important to you?
> 1. Minimal disassembly
> 2. Organization/protection in the box
> 
> ...


I think that's awesome but people will balk at disassembly. After working in a shop I realize how inept and clueless most people are.


----------



## miqu (Jan 20, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> anybody using the EVOC case??? how do you like it pros/cons....could you post some pics


The best bike bag on the market. Two of my buddies have EVOC bike bags and those work really well. DH bikes fit well without removing fork from the frame. But, compared to hard cases EVOC does not provide same protection if stacked horizontal... Thought there is always weight penalty on hard cases. Maybe some D-I-Y internal extra support for EVOC bags would make it superb. Airlines doesn't give a damn about "this side up" or " fragile" stickers on bike bags or cases.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

chugachjed said:


> I think that's awesome but people will balk at disassembly. After working in a shop I realize how inept and clueless most people are.


isn't that the truth!


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Question: What's more important to you?
> 1. Minimal disassembly
> 2. Organization/protection in the box
> 
> ...


i would love to see some pics of the case and of a dh bike in the case. maybe some that show some more detail. i could be really interested. what does it weight empty?

pv


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

ak pura vida said:


> i would love to see some pics of the case and of a dh bike in the case. maybe some that show some more detail. i could be really interested. what does it weight empty?
> 
> pv


Sorry, no details or pics till I've done something to protect the idea. I sized it to fit my large V10 with 2.7" tires and XL Ibis Mojo, so any full sus bike should fit. Very light empty as it's just corroplast (sp?) hollow plastic covered with ballistic and high denier nylon. The support comes from its structure and internal dividers. Seperate compartments for most parts to keep things organized and protected. This is the first I've mentioned it publicly but I'll pay MTBR for advertising and make a thread when the production sample is done.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> Question: What's more important to you?
> 1. Minimal disassembly
> 2. Organization/protection in the box
> 
> ...


honestly a great mechanic, but I wouldn't want to take apart swingarms and all...realistically I like leaving the back wheel on...take pedals and front fork off...front tire to side


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

supermoto said:


> Haha! We've been know to stow a bottle or 2 of okanagan vino in ours too!


I think we visited every winery in the Okanagan because every trail down every mountain seemed to end at a winery!

Naramata was a favorite ride and nice vinyard


----------



## V E E R (Oct 4, 2005)

Personally, I'd prefer minimal disassembly as taking the boxxer apart seems time consuming for short weekend trips. The evoc seems like a great option if I could leave the fork on...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

V E E R said:


> Personally, I'd prefer minimal disassembly as taking the boxxer apart seems time consuming for short weekend trips. The evoc seems like a great option if I could leave the fork on...


I figured that's the case for most people. My box would be for a rider who travels a lot and has a tight budget so the $200+ per trip savings on baggage fees would be worth it. Also I can't be the only one who doesn't have a place to store a large box.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

well definitely post something up when you have the details. i look forward to see what it is.

pv


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

cyclelicious said:


> I think we visited every winery in the Okanagan because every trail down every mountain seemed to end at a winery!
> 
> Naramata was a favorite ride and nice vinyard


was a really nice trail


----------



## reklar (Jan 28, 2004)

For the Boxxer, you can get a nylon strap and ratchet down the fork to reduce travel. I have to do that to get my medium (long wheelbase) SX Trail to fit into my Dakine case.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

for the last 3 years my brother and i have been using the evoc bike bags, though they are expensive and quite heavy at 7kg they are very good for carrying bikes, they are well thought out with thick padding, nice thick block to sit the bike on, straps to secure frame in place, soloid base arround the rear to protect the mech and mech hanger, thick padding and solid base where the fork sits,. wide wheels so the bag doesnt fall over. seperate wheel compartments, with pipe and solid plastic pannel to you dont need to remove the rotors, and a coupple of side pocketts to store things, 
the only down side to these bags are price and weight, 
chainreaction are doing a copy version of this bag for a reasonable price. 

if weight is an issue for you then a bike box from the lbs is your best option.


----------

